# انواع الصيانة



## يوسف الهمالي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*الصيانة المخططة *Planned Maintenance 

تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة من خلال التخطيط والرقابة والتنظيم للمعلومات لنشاطات الصيانة وطرقها والمواد والعمالة والأزمنة المطلوبة

*الصيانة المخططة *Planned Maintenance 
تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة من خلال التخطيط والرقابة والتنظيم للمعلومات لنشاطات الصيانة وطرقها والمواد والعمالة والأزمنة المطلوبة

*الصيانة غير المخططة *Unplanned Maintenance
تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة بدون تحديد أية معلومات عن نشاطات الصيانة

*الصيانة الإسعافية *Emergency Maintenance
تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة الضرورية والجسيمة للأعطال والأضرار غير المتوقعة (صيانة غير مخططة) 

*الصيانة التصحيحية *Corrective Maintenance
أعمال الصيانة المنفذة لاسترجاع المعدة إلى حالتها بمواصفات مقبولة بعد الوصول لحالة المعطل (الإخفاق)
*صيانة الأعطال *Breakdown Maintenance
( تعنى صيانة تصحيحية مخططة للعطل ) أعمال الصيانة التى تتم عبد الإخفاق ولكن كل عناصر التخطيط قد أعدت على شكل قطع غيار - ومواد وعمالة ومعدات

*الصيانة التوقعية *Predictive Maintenance 
هى أعمال الصيانة التى تتم من خلال المراقبة الدورية لبعض العناصر التشغيلية الأساسية لملاحظة إى تغير قد يسبب الإخفاق أو الإقلال فى الكفاءة وذلك قبل وصولها إلى حالة الإخفاق

*الصيانة الوقائية *preventive maintenance
وهى الصيانة الدورية التى تتم وفقا لخطة زمنية بهدف تغير الأجزاء المتآكلة قبل وصولها إلى حالة الإخفاق مع مراجعة حالة الماكينة والكشف عليها بما يسمح باستمرارها فى العمل دون تعرضها لآى توقف مفاجئى بقدر الإمكان 

*الصيانة الدورية *routine maintenance
تستخدم فى بعض الأحيان فى حالات الصيانة المتكررة والبسيطة ولا يجب استخدامها فى الأعمال التى تؤدى الصيانة المتصلة أو الصيانة المتوقعة 

*الصيانة المستمرة *running maintenance
أعمال الصيانة التى تنفذ أثناء الخدمة 

* الصيانة التوقفية *shutdown maintenance
أعمال الصيانة التى تنفذ فقط عندما تكون المعدة متوقفة عن الخدمة

*الصيانة المجدولة *scheduled maintenance 
هى الصيانة التى تجرى بناء على جدول زمنى موضوع سلفا وواجبات محددة يتم تنفيذها طبقا لهذا الجدول

*الخدمة * servicing
مصطلح يستخدم لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة البسيطة وهو مرادف للصيانة الدورية

*الإصلاح repair* 
هو تنفيذ بعض العمليات التى تهدف إلى إصلاح أجزاء من المعدة لإعادتها لحالتها التشغيلية

*العمرة * overhaul recondition rebuild 
أعمال الصيانة الكاملة للاختيار والترميم للمعدة أو جزء كبير منها واسترجعها لحالتها التشغيلية بمواصفات مقبولة


----------



## Fulan (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا عالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابونوره (17 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس انتاج (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوي يوسف ... الله يعطيك العافية على المعلومات القيمة والمفصلة
لكن عندي استفسار بخصوص الصيانة الوقائية - المخططة - المجدولة حيث الاحظ لها نفس التطبيق مع اختلاف المسميات ( صيانة مجدولة او مخططة لوقاية المعدة من حدوث عطل)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## بونداري سالم (24 مايو 2009)

شكراعلى هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد طاهر طولان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو كتاب عن الصيانة وانواعها ضرورى جدا


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## أكا (29 يناير 2010)

والله ما جصرت


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بيك نضيف الصيانة اعتمادا على حالة الماكنة او المعدة والمسماة
On-Condition Maintanance


----------



## Hossam Wahdan (30 يناير 2010)

*شكراعلى هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## hhhkhalil (1 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## naji22 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الممتن (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الي اعضاء المجموعه ارغب في الحصول على ملف كامل بكل مايخص الصيانه للمصانع من الالف الى الياء ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## الممتن (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ارغب منكم اعضائي الاعزاء تزويديبي بملف m d f يحوي كل مايخص الصيانه الوقائيه والتصحيحيه مع خالص الشكر لكم و للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## النمر الحليم (6 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## aiman550 (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-hamada dodzy (7 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا أخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------

